# girling g60 calipers



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

so the girling g60 dual piston calipers are among one of the better oem + brake upgrades. my question is can this be used with a 5x100 car? the rotors that are used with these calipers are 11" so if i had an older 11" front brake setup off my 95 vr i should be good correct?

thanks:beer::beer:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally because of the problem with using 11" rotors with calipers designed to be used with 10 5/8" calipers, AND the excessive weight, I would stick to a VW based brake upgrade.

The Girling 60 calipers will fit on the VR6 and ABA steering knuckles, but the brake pads overhang the inside edge of the 11.0" rotors by just under 1/4". This means you have to either grind off some of the inner portion of the brake pads before installing the pads, or constantly remove the rotors to remove the portion of the brake pads that is not being worn away to ensure that the brake caliper does not hang.

I think that you would be better off converting to 11.3" rotors (simple bolt-on), with 11.3" 57mm calipers from a later Passat. It's a simple bolt-on which will increase the rotor size and the diameter of the caliper pistons for very little money (11.3" rotors cost about what 11.0" rotors cost, and a nice set of 57mm 11.3" calipers and carriers can be had for $100 or less.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

why would ecs tuning sell these calipers, stating that they *must be used with 11” G60 rotors*? so i am assuming that the g60 11" rotors and the vr6 11" rotors are not the same?


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

05mk4gli said:


> why would ecs tuning sell these calipers, stating that they *must be used with 11” G60 rotors*? so i am assuming that the g60 11" rotors and the vr6 11" rotors are not the same?


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_III--2.0/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/ES3473/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_III--2.0/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/ES68/


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

05mk4gli said:


> why would ecs tuning sell these calipers, stating that they *must be used with 11” G60 rotors*? so i am assuming that the g60 11" rotors and the vr6 11" rotors are not the same?


I'm guessing that they are stating that the Audi 5000T Girling 60 calipers and carriers must be used with 11.0" rotors because any other rotors would not work at all. Do not confuse Audi 5000T Girling 60 10 5/8" brake calipers with Corrado G60 Girling 54 11.0" brake calipers. 10.1" rotors are obviously too small to work, and 11.3" rotors are too large to work, 5-bolt (unless custom 4-bolt), and the wrong offset.

Maybe ECS supplies special brake pads for use with Girling 60s, and 11.0" rotors, but I kinda doubt it. And, you'd become a captive customer with no place else to get identical replacement brake pads. 

Maybe ECS just expects you to figure out there's a problem with rotor overhang after you assemble the brakes on your car. I don't know, and can't say for sure, since all I have worked with are used Girling 60s off Audi 5000Ts, not the new parts that ECS is getting from who knows where.

I had several sets of Audi 5000T Girling 60s brake calipers and carriers here, while considering brake upgrades for my MKIII ABAs. I decided not to use them after considering the HUGE weight penalty, and brake pad and rotor compatibility problem. Switching to Audi 5000T Girling 60s from Girling 54 11.0" calipers is going to add a minimum 10-15lbs of unsprung weight (about 20lbs vs 35lbs) to your car's front suspension.

Corrado G60 Girling 54 11" rotors are 4-bolt, using the same rotor offset as MKIII ABA Girling 54 10.1" 4-bolt rotors, and bolt directly on. 

MKIII VR6 Girling 54 11.0" 5-bolt rotors have a different rotor offset because VR6 wheel hubs have a different offset. The center hole is also larger. The higher offset of the VR6 wheel hubs and rotors keeps them in the same plain as the ABA rotors. So, VR6 11.0" 5-bolt rotors are not the same as Corrado G60 11.0" 4-bolt rotors.

Maybe you're confused? Rear 8.9" 4-bolt and 5-bolt rotors are compatible (MKIV rear rotors are 9.1" and not compatible with MKIII rear brake rotor). When converting the rear disc brakes from 4-bolt to 5-bolt all you need is 5-bolt rotors, and new wheel bearings.


----------

